# Upgrading FreeBSD 10.1 to 10.3



## hac3ru (Nov 7, 2016)

Hello,

I wanted to upgrade from 10.1 to 10.3 this morning. The problem is that if I just run `freebsd-update fetch`
I get 
	
	



```
The following files will be added as part of updating to 10.1-RELEASE-p42:
/usr/src/contrib/file/magic/Magdir/kerberos
/usr/src/contrib/file/magic/Magdir/meteorological
/usr/src/contrib/file/magic/Magdir/qt
Much more like this.....
```
I scroll through the list and that's it. All good so far. So I run
`freebsd-update install`
having the result:

```
# freebsd-update install
Installing updates...install: ///usr/src/contrib/file/magic/Magdir/kerberos: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/src/contrib/file/magic/Magdir/meteorological: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/src/contrib/file/magic/Magdir/qt: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/src/contrib/libarchive/libarchive/test/test_write_disk_secure744.c: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/src/contrib/libarchive/libarchive/test/test_write_disk_secure745.c: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/src/contrib/libarchive/libarchive/test/test_write_disk_secure746.c: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/src/contrib/ntp/html/drivers/driver40-ja.html: No such file or directory
More like this and then:
install: ///usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/man/d2i_ECPrivateKey.3: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/src/secure/lib/libssl/man/SSL_CTX_set_read_ahead.3: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/src/usr.sbin/ntp/ntpdc/nl.c: No such file or directory
 done.
```
.
Well, that done means nothing. It didn't upgrade the system, it didn't do anything. I said that I don't need /usr/src to be upgraded so I went to edit
 /etc/freebsd-update.conf
I deleted SRC from 
	
	



```
Components src world kernel
```
and ran the commands again. The result is:

```
# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 10.1-RELEASE-p42.
```
Needless to say that running `freebsd-update install` returns
`# freebsd-update install
No updates are available to install.
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch' first.`

Since 10.1 is near End of Life, I'd love to upgrade to 10.3. Please give me some advice on this.

Thanks in advance.

// Later edit: Sorry for this. I guess it's too early in the morning. I forgot to run `freebsd-update upgrade -r 10.3-RELEASE`
This topic can be closed. Upgrading as I type


----------



## Weby (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi,

i think you misses argument on command :

freebsd-update -r 10.3-RELEASE upgrade

Otherwise it cannot know to what version you want to upgrade 


Nice day.


----------



## hac3ru (Nov 7, 2016)

A little problem: on reboot I get:
`/etc/rc: WARNING: failed to start powerd`
When I'm trying to start powerd:
`service powerd start`

```
Starting powerd.
powerd: no cpufreq(4) support -- aborting: No such file or directory
```

PowerD is not supported anymore....?


----------



## Weby (Nov 7, 2016)

Try to add in your /boot/device.hints :

hint.acpi_throttle.0.disabled="0"
hint.p4tcc.0.disabled="0"


----------



## hac3ru (Nov 7, 2016)

That worked. Thank you.
Can you help me out understand that? I've googled for a bit but can't find something useful about those 2 parameters.
This is actually turning on CPU Throttling? Did I get that right?


----------



## kpa (Nov 7, 2016)

It has to do with the fact that on newer hardware you don't want to mix power throttling with thermal throttling. Read here:

https://wiki.freebsd.org/TuningPowerConsumption


----------

